# Ednet Netzteil???



## ImperialTW (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo, hab jetzt die HD 3870 bestellt und eingebaut. Funktioniert alles perfekt. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, hab ich mir auch von meinem Cousin eine Netzteil bringen lassen, hab ihm gesagt er soll ein leistungsstarkes Markennetzteil kaufen, von BeQuiet, Coolermaster oder so. So nun hat er mir aber ein 500 Watt Netzteil von "ednet" mitgebracht. Die vom Mediamarkt haben ihm angeblich gesagt, es sei ein gutes Markennetzteile für High-End Systeme. Das Problem is nur ich hab diesen Namen zuvor nie gehört und beim googeln kommt auch nix gescheites raus. Da frag ich mich ob dieses Netzteil überhaupt qualität haben kann.
Kennt einer dieses Netzteil? Auf der Verpackung steht nur ednet (elecom group) 500 Watt Power supply.
www.ednet-ag.com       

Daten: 500W ATX 2.03AAA
+12V  34A

THX


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2008)

ImperialTW am 28.01.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab jetzt die HD 3870 bestellt und eingebaut. Funktioniert alles perfekt. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, hab ich mir auch von meinem Cousin eine Netzteil bringen lassen, hab ihm gesagt er soll ein leistungsstarkes Markennetzteil kaufen, von BeQuiet, Coolermaster oder so. So nun hat er mir aber ein 500 Watt Netzteil von "ednet" mitgebracht. Die vom Mediamarkt haben ihm angeblich gesagt, es sei ein gutes Markennetzteile für High-End Systeme. Das Problem is nur ich hab diesen Namen zuvor nie gehört und beim googeln kommt auch nix gescheites raus. Da frag ich mich ob dieses Netzteil überhaupt qualität haben kann.
> Kennt einer dieses Netzteil? Auf der Verpackung steht nur ednet (elecom group) 500 Watt Power supply.
> www.ednet-ag.com
> 
> ...


was hat es denn sonst für werte ? wenn die 34A stabil gebracht werden können, dann reicht es mehr als dicke.

allerdings verute ich, dass er bei MMarkt 50% mehr bezahlt hat als in einem fachladen für ein besseres bequiet


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Januar 2008)

allerdings verute ich, dass er bei MMarkt 50% mehr bezahlt hat als in einem fachladen für ein besseres bequiet  [/quote]


mehr bezahlt hat er sicher nicht, denn er bekommt auf alles 30%. naja, hauptsache die Qualität stimmt.
+3.3V---28A
+5V---30A
+12V---34A
-12V---0,8A


----------



## EmmasPapa (28. Januar 2008)

Eine Leitung mit 34A ist garantiert keine High-End-Netzteil. und 30% bei MediaMarkt unterbieten viele kleine Fachhändler    habe ich letztens erst wieder bei einem Headset gesehen, bei MM 49,95, bei einem Onlineshop 16,99 + Versand    Das Ding ist vermutlich Schrott  

Btw. bieten die doch gar keine Netzteile mehr an. Das muss irgendein Restbestand a la Rudis Resterampe sein.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2008)

EmmasPapa am 28.01.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. bieten die doch gar keine Netzteile mehr an. .


 da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, oder kennst du das sortiment JEDER filiale in D...?


----------



## Candyman121 (28. Januar 2008)

EmmasPapa am 28.01.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Leitung mit 34A ist garantiert keine High-End-Netzteil. und 30% bei MediaMarkt unterbieten viele kleine Fachhändler    habe ich letztens erst wieder bei einem Headset gesehen, bei MM 49,95, bei einem Onlineshop 16,99 + Versand    Das Ding ist vermutlich Schrott
> 
> Btw. bieten die doch gar keine Netzteile mehr an. Das muss irgendein Restbestand a la Rudis Resterampe sein.



Bei uns im MM (Österreich, St. Pölten) gibt es Bequiet Netzteil (billig Zeugs aber auch Bequiet etc.) aber zu Hammer Preisen.

Das Zeug ist in allen MM's so überteuert, echte Abzocke von denen..


----------



## EmmasPapa (28. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 28.01.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 28.01.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte Ednet. Die haben das nicht mehr im Sortiment


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Januar 2008)

ok dann hab ich halt bisschen zu viel bezahlt trotz 30% rabatt. egal. mir geht es darum, ob dieses Netzteil halbwegs gut is oder ob ich es verkaufen soll und ein bequiet oder so nehme. also funktionieren tut es bisher. es is auch leise. Was mir allerdings verdächtig erscheint ist dass das netzteil keinen 6 pin stecker für die grafikkarte hat. Also hab ich den mitgelieferten ATI adapter genommen. 
das Netzteil könnt ihr euch hier mal ansehen wenn ihr Lust habt   
http://www.ednet-gmbh.de/index.php?lang=de&page=1&cat=10,90,6

es ist jenes mit 500W


----------



## flipflop (28. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du Dir selbst einen Gefallen tun willst, gib das Ding zurück und hol Dir ein Seasonic / BeQuiet / Corsair.

400/450W sind übrigens mehr] als ausreichend.

Da hast Du für unter 60 Euro Ruhe in jedem Sinne.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2008)

ImperialTW am 28.01.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann hab ich halt bisschen zu viel bezahlt trotz 30% rabatt. egal. mir geht es darum, ob dieses Netzteil halbwegs gut is oder ob ich es verkaufen soll und ein bequiet oder so nehme. also funktionieren tut es bisher. es is auch leise. Was mir allerdings verdächtig erscheint ist dass das netzteil keinen 6 pin stecker für die grafikkarte hat. Also hab ich den mitgelieferten ATI adapter genommen.
> das Netzteil könnt ihr euch hier mal ansehen wenn ihr Lust habt
> http://www.ednet-gmbh.de/index.php?lang=de&page=1&cat=10,90,6
> 
> es ist jenes mit 500W



also: wenn es läuft, dann reicht es


----------



## flipflop (28. Januar 2008)

> also: wenn es läuft, dann reicht es



Jein - es reicht für den Moment aus, um die Kiste zum Laufen zu bringen.

Aber wie sieht es mit Spannungsschwankungen aus, mit der Langlebigkeit etc.?


Statt da aufs Ungewisse zuzugreifen und nen Euro fuffzig zu sparen, würde ich lieber gleich ein gutes Markennetzteil holen, welches sich seinen guten Ruf erarbeitet hat.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2008)

flipflop am 28.01.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > also: wenn es läuft, dann reicht es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann hol dir zB ein bequeit, wie erwähnt. aber wenn dieses ednet bei benchmarks usw. nicht einknickt, dann sollte es keine probs geben.


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Januar 2008)

aber wenn dieses ednet bei benchmarks usw. nicht einknickt, dann sollte es keine probs geben. [/quote]

du meinst 3D MArk zum Beispiel? Ja hab ich laufen lassen, is nix eingeknickt, es funktioniert ganz gut im moment. warum sollte es so schlecht sein nur weil es nicht "bekannt" ist. Sicher habt ihr recht, ein Bequiet-da weiss man was man hat. Aber was soll ich machen. Ich hätte mir ja ein Bequiet oder ein Enermax gekauft, aber mein Cousin kennt sich nicht aus und hat sich beim Mediamarkt beraten lassen und die haben ihm dieses mitgegeben...
neu kostete es so ca 80-90 €, mit 30% rabatt natürlich weniger, aber wieviel bekomme ich für so eins noch bei Ebay oder so?


----------



## Maschine311 (31. Januar 2008)

Also ich kenne die Marke Ednet bei uns im Promarkt haben die auch so eine Menge Teile davon. 
Allerdings muß ich sagen das dies meist billigprodukte sind, allerdings haben die aber keine Netzteile von der Marke. 
Also ein usb- Kartenleser oder so würde ich davon auch kaufen ist halt der billigste den die da haben, aber Netzteil von der Marke würde ich glaube ich nicht verbauen. Wenn das Teil hochgeht kannst du Pech haben und das reißt dir deinen Teuren Komponenten in den Tod, das wäre es mir nicht Wert. Das muss natürlich nicht passieren, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist viel größer als bei einem Top-Gerät!



Könnte dir die beiden hier wärmstens empfehlen, absolute Top Markengeräte mit über 80 % Effizenz und gutem Dampf auf der 12V Schiene, und das ganze zu super Preisen!

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(heuqbr45ezsxqcfmzzpdvu45))/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=42846&CT=1037

oder das

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(heuqbr45ezsxqcfmzzpdvu45))/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=12995&CT=1037

Wenn du das bei HOH oder Alternate  bestellst, hast du es auch in max. 3 Tagen zu hause, also recht zügig.

Und zum Thema Beratung in MM und Co. ist so ne Sache. Wenn du da nicht gerade ein PC Freak erwischt, der Ahnung hat, dann haben die immer nur Top Produkte zu absoluten Schnäppchen Preisen. 
Wenn du wirklich was wissen willst frage hier, "Da werden ihn geholfen".


----------



## flipflop (31. Januar 2008)

> neu kostete es so ca 80-90 €, mit 30% rabatt natürlich weniger,



Da bist Du selbst abzüglich 30% Rabatt schlecht beraten.
Für 50-60 Euro bekommst Du schon sehr gute Qualitätsnetzteile, die wesentlich besser belegte Schienen aufweisen.

Btw. würde es mich mal interessieren, wo es das für 80 Euro gibt


----------



## ImperialTW (2. Februar 2008)

Ja da habt ihr recht. Danke übrigens für die Empfehlungen. Jetzt muss ich halt das Ednet Netzteil loswerden, am besten für über 60 €. Könnte das bei Ebay funktionieren? Wie sind da die Preise für geb. Hardware im Moment?


----------

